

Ask HN: Where to run away to crank out my web app? - stevenp

I live in San Francisco, and I'm thinking about taking a month off from my very busy day job to work on finishing the first version of my startup's web app. I'd like to find somewhere where I will be able to work with less distraction on making magic happen. Has anyone here ever done something like this? I know lots of writers run away to a cabin in the woods to focus --- I'm looking for the tech startup version of this kind of thing.<p>Extra points given for places with reasonably fast Internet access, and being able to find accommodations that won't be much more than my current rent (about $2,500 for a 1-bedroom).
======
adora
Assuming you have no car and are stuck wherever you go, why not just move to
the South Bay, e.g. Mountain View.

It meets all your requirements, plus there's no scenery to stare at to even
get the slightest bit distracted. AND, there's entrepreneurial activity going
on 24/7 to keep you motivated.

As a side note, I had a couple friends go to Thailand with exactly this in
mind, and honestly they didn't come back with much. Beaches can be
distracting...

------
adrianscott
Panama. Panama. Panama. I moved here 5 years ago. 2MBps for $29/month. Much
more affordable living than SF (where I used to live).

~~~
stevenp
There's a lot of info out there -- where in Panama should I look? Most of the
short-term rentals I see are vacation rentals, which can actually be pretty
pricey. Any recommendations for where to look?

~~~
adrianscott
I suggest taking advantage of the opportunity to learn some Spanish while
visiting, if that's consistent with your goals. <http://spanishpanama.com/>
has some deals where one can stay with a local family + they have a hostel
option. There are some hostels that can provide a/c private rooms like Relic
and Balboa Bay. However it might be possible to find something a bit more
comfortable and spacious. If you have some Spanish language ability already,
you might be able to post on encuentra24.com and find something there. I
understand what you mean about there being pricey short-term rentals listed
online though. Feel free to email me for further help (see my hn bio).

------
tjarratt
I had some good success running away to Tahoe. Good internet access can set
you back, but I prefer to work locally.

If you can find a decent location with enough space, bring enough food to last
for a week and you can blow steam up on the mountains, or rolling through
fields of snow (whatever floats your boat).

------
imp
Come to Cleveland! It's cheap, and no beaches or sun will guarantee that
you'll be indoors coding all day :)

